# Photos of Baby internal wiring plus steam button issue



## denver2009 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good morning,

I had a blocked solenoid on my Gaggia Baby 2007, while I was cleaning that out, I decided to take apart the boiler. Full of gunk unfortunately but all clean now. I noted down where all the cables went and while I've got them connected back I am worried to have made a mistake and don't want to fry it.

Does anyone have some photos of the internal wiring of a Baby handy?

While I'm at it, a fault with this was the steam button would reset itself after being depressed for a while, this didn't affect the function of the steam but it can be confusing to know if steam is on or not as the red light also turns off. Seeing as how its open, any ideas on how to fix that?

Product code is New Baby 06 Class. Manufactured 08/2007.

Thanks for your time,

Denver


----------



## denver2009 (Oct 3, 2013)

Here is the config I am referring to, excuse my non-technical patter.

If we take it from the perspective from the front of the machine, facing you. There are four "prongs" on the boiler. Of the cables there is two purple, one black and one pink. I think short purple goes front left, longer purple front right. Black back left and pink back right. Does it matter if the purples are mixed up?

The bracket with the earth is installed and under it is placed the covered in clear plastic tubing fuse.

The solenoid is one white left and one blue right.

That leaves four of the slot types. One orange and one white part of a bundle. Another bundle is a pink and white where pink is also connected to the prong ones. They need to go on those black things, one of the left and one on the top. I'm not sure about those.

I'll upload some photos pronto. EDIT:

  

  

  

  

If anything looks bad, I wouldn't dream of turning it on until an expert here said it looked OK!

Denver


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The item inside the plastic tube is a thermal fuse. For a wiring diagram go to parts guru on I/net. You may find the colours do not exactly match as Gaggia seem prone to changing them at times.The loose connectors you have are brew and steam stat.


----------

